# ترنيمة ها صلاتى فاديا بزى



## zambrota (28 مايو 2007)

يا جماعة الترنيمة دى تحفة بتتكلم عن واحدة كانت غير مسيحية وعرفت المسيح فبتكلم الناس وأهلها وبلدها اللى بيتهموها فيها بالخيانة بجد جميلة جداً يارب تعجبكم
الرابط اهه
http://www.megaupload.com/sa/?d=LRKORKYL


----------



## merola (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة ها صلاتى فاديا بزى*

شكرا على تعب محبتك 
جارى فتح الرابط


----------



## ninweta85 (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة ها صلاتى فاديا بزى*

ana ma3rft aft7 alrab6 plz momkn tsa3dne?


----------



## totty (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة ها صلاتى فاديا بزى*

ميرسى ليك اوى 
جارى التحميل
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## zambrota (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة ها صلاتى فاديا بزى*

يا ninweta85انا مجربه وشغال تمام


----------



## JOAN (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة ها صلاتى فاديا بزى*

[الغات


----------



## ninweta85 (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة ها صلاتى فاديا بزى*

انا مش عرفة ادخل ازاي ومنين ممكن تشرحيلي


----------



## ginajoojoo (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة ها صلاتى فاديا بزى*



> انا مش عرفة ادخل ازاي ومنين ممكن تشرحيلي





> ana ma3rft aft7 alrab6 plz momkn tsa3dne



ninweta85 هاتلاقى شرح مبسط للتحميل من موقع ميجا ابلود
فى اللينك ده مشاركة رقم 15
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20805&page=2​


----------



## zambrota (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة ها صلاتى فاديا بزى*

العضوة المباركة "ninweta85" زى ما قالتلك الاخت " ginajoojoo" ادخلى على الرابط وحملى شريط الادوات بتاع ميجا ابلود ومن خلاله تقدرى تنزلى الملفات وكمان تقدرى ترفعى اى ملف نفسك تشاركى بيه فى المنتدى.......... شكراً على اهتمامك ginajoojoo
الرب يبارككم


----------



## Michael (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة ها صلاتى فاديا بزى*

رابط مباشر

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23178

سلام ونعمة


----------



## googa2007 (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة ها صلاتى فاديا بزى*

جميلة جدا ربنا يبارك لك


----------



## مينا روكى (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة ها صلاتى فاديا بزى*

ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## marionana (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة ها صلاتى فاديا بزى*

الترنيمة دي انا همووت واسمعها من زمان  وبجد ميرسي جدا وشكرا


----------



## يوستين21 (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة ها صلاتى فاديا بزى*

_الرب يعوض تعب محبتك
_​


----------



## marionana (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة ها صلاتى فاديا بزى*

الترنيمه دي جميله جدا جدا اجدا   ربنا معاكم   وميرسي علي الحاجات الحلوه دي


----------



## remo_m_m (28 يناير 2008)

*ترنيمة ها صلاتى للمرنمة فاديا بزى*

*ها صلاتى يا أهلى واحبابى أن تجدوا خلاصا فى الهى 


ترنيمة ها صلاتى للمرنمة فاديا بزى [/CENTER]


(  R  )[/COLOR][/SIZE]*


----------



## remo_m_m (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: يالا نرنم مع بعض ونقول ( ها صلاتى ) جديد*

اس*ف على التاخير سوف ارفعها سريعا*



*( R  )*


----------



## رشا وليم (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يالا نرنم مع بعض ونقول ( ها صلاتى ) جديد*

فين الترنيمة ارجو ان تبعتيها علىrosha_wilyahoo.com


----------



## ginajoojoo (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يالا نرنم مع بعض ونقول ( ها صلاتى ) جديد*



رشا وليم قال:


> فين الترنيمة ارجو ان تبعتيها علىrosha_wilyahoo.com



ترنيمة ها صلاتى للمرنمة فاديا بزى ​


----------



## نادر ناجى نصيف (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة ها صلاتى فاديا بزى*

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اوى على الترنيمة الجميلة دى


----------



## moharb (11 مايو 2008)

*ترنيمه ( ها صلاتى ) فاديه بزى جديده*

*ترنيمه جديده لفاديه بزى


ها صلاتى​*


----------



## monasusana (11 مايو 2008)

*رد: ترنيمه ( ها صلاتى ) فاديه بزى جديده*





باركك الرب


----------



## lousa188114 (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمه ( ها صلاتى ) فاديه بزى جديده*

*شكرااااااااااا ليك جدا ​*


----------



## wawa_smsm (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمه ( ها صلاتى ) فاديه بزى جديده*

شكرااااااااا ليك.
أنا دايما بحب أتابع ترانيم فاديا.
ربنا يعوضك.


----------



## candy shop (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمه ( ها صلاتى ) فاديه بزى جديده*

ترنيمه جميله

شكراااااااااااااا لتعبك 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nady sam (21 مايو 2008)

بصراحه الترنيمه دى جميله جدا ربنا يبارككم ويعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## bicko (29 مايو 2008)

*ترنيمة ها صلاتى لفاديا  برابط مباشر صاروخ*

يرنيمة ها صلاتى لفاديا برابط مباشر صاروخى 
التحميل 
:download:

*Download*​


----------



## moharb (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمه ( ها صلاتى ) فاديه بزى جديده*

شكرا كتير لمروركم
ربنا يباركك حياتكم


----------



## kamal1151 (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: ترنيمه ( ها صلاتى ) فاديه بزى جديده*

*ربنا يبارككم ويعوض تعبكم*


----------



## god love 2011 (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمه ( ها صلاتى ) فاديه بزى جديده*

ميرسى ليك كتيرررررررررررررررررر على الترنيمه وربنا معاك ويباركك​​


----------



## moharb (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمه ( ها صلاتى ) فاديه بزى جديده*

شكرا كتير لمروركم
ربنا يباركك حياتكم


----------



## botros_22 (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمه ( ها صلاتى ) فاديه بزى جديده*



ترنيمة جميلة جدااا شكرا لك

الرب يعوض تعب محبتك


​


----------



## nadergold (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمه ( ها صلاتى ) فاديه بزى جديده*

الف مليون شكررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------

